# ISO: Stuffed Jalapenos - Texas Roadhouse style



## amber (Nov 1, 2005)

My 14 year old is trying to replicate a dish she had at Texas Road House Restaurant. Basically it is a fat jalapeno, stuffed with monterey jack jalapeno cheese, covered in some sort of batter. Does anyone have a version of this? She tried this tonight but it failed. She used eggs, and then italian bread crumbs, and then fried them. She took out the seeds and pith too. My girl is into cooking, so I hope to encourage her with your help. She loves to try new things, and this is new for and me.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 1, 2005)

try one of these.

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,stuffed_jalepeno_peppers,FF.html


----------



## amber (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Texasgirl.  I think recipe #9 might be similar to what she is looking for, minus the sausage cause she doesnt like it.  Thanks very much.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Your welcome. Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## amber (Nov 3, 2005)

Just reporting back on the stuffed jalapenos.  They were ok, but on the dry side, which is probably my fault because I put a thick wrapping of the bisquick dough, probably should have been thinner.  After frying, the peppers were still firm so I put them in the oven for about 15 minutes to soften them.  Pretty good recipe, but I'll have to experiment more. Thanks Texasgirl!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

Which one did you use Amber?


----------



## QSis (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, they sound like "Jalapeno Poppers", so that's what I Googled. 

How's this one sound?

Lee
 
Best Ever Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## Lugaru (Nov 3, 2005)

Poppers is something I havent bothered making since a local pizza shopt gets them just right... but hmm... sounds like a fun project. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 4, 2005)

I was going to suggest something like maybe a chile relleno made with jalapenos instead of a larger pepper - until I went out and looked at the menu for the Texas Roadhouse to see what they offer that she might have gotten. The nearest thing that I could find on the menu (compared to what you described) is something they call _*Rattlesnake Bites*_ which are described as: "Rounds of diced jalapenos and jack cheese, hand battered and lightly fried. Served with Cajun Horseradish Sauce for dipping". 

I'm kind of at a loss trying to reconstruct these without actually having tried them. But, maybe by having the description of the dish it might ring a bell for someone who has had a similar dish.


----------



## tropical cooker (Nov 4, 2005)

*ABTs*

Try doing a google search on Atomic Buffalo Turds.  They are not deep fried but grilled.  They might be of interest to you.


----------



## amber (Nov 4, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Which one did you use Amber?


 
I used recipe #9 on the website you gave me.


----------



## amber (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the great suggestions everyone!


----------



## DCgal (Jan 1, 2006)

*Try this recipe*

Hi Amber, I am too a rattlesnakebites (stuffed jalapeno) lover.  This is the recipe that I found on the internet.  Give it a try.  Let us know how it turns out!  

http://www.fox13.com/recipes/rattlesnakeBites.htm








			
				amber said:
			
		

> My 14 year old is trying to replicate a dish she had at Texas Road House Restaurant. Basically it is a fat jalapeno, stuffed with monterey jack jalapeno cheese, covered in some sort of batter. Does anyone have a version of this? She tried this tonight but it failed. She used eggs, and then italian bread crumbs, and then fried them. She took out the seeds and pith too. My girl is into cooking, so I hope to encourage her with your help. She loves to try new things, and this is new for and me.


----------

